# PAPER LABEL BEERS



## UncleBruce (Oct 1, 2013)

Here are two paper label beers I acquired at the Memphis TN bottle show. L-R is a BURG-MEISTER from the RUFF-RIEDEL BREWING COMPANY Quincy IL it is IRTP (Internal Revenue Tax Paid aka pre 1950) and a WM. SEBALD BREWING COMPANY EXPORT BEER from Middletown, OH it is a pre prohibition baltimore loop seal and has some nice embossing around the heel area.


----------



## botlguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Nice looking examples. Watch the U.V. rays while on display.


----------



## kor (Oct 1, 2013)

Those are great!


----------



## ScottBSA (Oct 2, 2013)

Good looking bottle labels.  Finding Quincy material is tough.  Nice to find a pre-prohibition bottle with the label.

 Scott


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re:  RE: PAPER LABEL BEERS*

I have a paper label beer from Watkins Glen. NY.  But I can't find any info on the beer seller or who made the bottle.  RED M.














b


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re:  RE: PAPER LABEL BEERS*

Nice Ohio bottle, hard to find any pre prohibition bottle with a label still intact. LEON.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re:  RE: PAPER LABEL BEERS*

One thing to think about, that I think is important.  Early paper labeled beers were made in paste molds - that meant they are older than embossed glass and the bottle has a messy looking surface because of the material they painted in the mold cavity.  Turning the mold removed the mold seams.  This makes them interesting to me, because it is a subject of current study. RED Matthews


----------

